# Looking for a book on Provençal style cooking(or even a blog)



## Godslayer (Apr 10, 2018)

So as I sit here on my days off before school, i have been asking myself "how do I want to cook" "what is cooking" "what is the goal of my cooking" "what do I want to make my specialty" I have
decided to investigate southern french cuisine, I tend to gravitate towards lighter french style dishes and love to use local ingredients, so here I am looking for a resource. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated, I have numerous books on french cooking and a few on California cuisine and am looking for something a little more traditional, not le guide cullinare or la repitoire level but anything 1980's + would defiantly have some solid value, I can read french so if the book/website is in french that is fine. 

Thanks in advance, 

One confused cook aka Evan


----------



## HRC_64 (Apr 10, 2018)

First thing to do is plant a box of 10-12 herbs in small planters.


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 10, 2018)

There's a guy on youtube called Bruno Albouze. He was a three-star michelin pastry chef and does a lot of French cooking on his youtube channel, both fine dining and more rustic stuff like cassoulet and ratatouille. Maybe not exactly what you were looking for though.

[video=youtube;dOZdDqhqSTY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOZdDqhqSTY[/video]

[video=youtube;lrFN1xdS4kM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrFN1xdS4kM[/video]


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 10, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> There's a guy on youtube called Bruno Albouze. He was a three-star michelin pastry chef and does a lot of French cooking on his youtube channel, both fine dining and more rustic stuff like cassoulet and ratatouille. Maybe not exactly what you were looking for though.
> 
> [video=youtube;dOZdDqhqSTY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOZdDqhqSTY[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;lrFN1xdS4kM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrFN1xdS4kM[/video]



I am very very familiar... I didn't know he was a three star chef though, this guy is stunning.


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 10, 2018)

Yeah being head of pastry under Alain Ducasse in Paris usually means you can whip up a nice plate of beans.


----------



## McMan (Apr 10, 2018)

Speaking of Ducasse...
Check out "The Provence of Alaine Ducasse"

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/2...32473&linkId=8371ae3a1bafedc478c0424b9a5bdb9b


----------



## rickbern (Apr 11, 2018)

There are two French cookbooks called the cuisine of the sun from the late seventies. Ones by miriellle Johnston and the others by roger verge. I like the Johnston one better as broad overview. Shes got one of the best recipes ever for stuffed breast of veal, easily worth the one cent cost of the book from Amazon. 

Roger verge has another book dedicated to vegetables; Im usually not big on 3 star restaurants cookbooks but I love his vegetable recipes. Its called vegetables in the French style

Patricia wells also did a book called at home in Provence. Its more what she cooks in Provence than an authoritative overview of the cuisine. Not a bad book though. 

My moneys on the Johnston book.


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 12, 2018)

rickbern said:


> There are two French cookbooks called the cuisine of the sun from the late seventies. Ones by miriellle Johnston and the others by roger verge. I like the Johnston one better as broad overview. Shes got one of the best recipes ever for stuffed breast of veal, easily worth the one cent cost of the book from Amazon.
> 
> Roger verge has another book dedicated to vegetables; Im usually not big on 3 star restaurants cookbooks but I love his vegetable recipes. Its called vegetables in the French style
> 
> ...



Thank you. I'm familiar with Roger verge, I first stumbled upon him in french chefs cooking by Michael Buller. I'll definitely check out Mr Johnston's book. It's only a few dollars on Amazon used and looks really interesting


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 12, 2018)

McMan said:


> Speaking of Ducasse...
> Check out "The Provence of Alaine Ducasse"
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/2...32473&linkId=8371ae3a1bafedc478c0424b9a5bdb9b



I'll look into this one. Thank you.


----------



## SharpWheels (Apr 12, 2018)

Have a look at La cuisinière Provençale. It is a marvellous lexique of over a 1000 recipes. Perfect for what you are looking for, resources! The recipes arent beginners friendly, meaning not extremely detailed with exact measurements. But it has all the classics and extra from Provence. 
Je suis persuadé que tu vas trouver ce que tu recherches dans ce recueil ! 
And for less then 15 bucks... welll worth it! 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/2903963053/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 12, 2018)

SharpWheels said:


> Have a look at La cuisinière Provençale. It is a marvellous lexique of over a 1000 recipes. Perfect for what you are looking for, resources! The recipes arent beginners friendly, meaning not extremely detailed with exact measurements. But it has all the classics and extra from Provence.
> Je suis persuadé que tu vas trouver ce que tu recherches dans ce recueil !
> And for less then 15 bucks... welll worth it!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/2903963053/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Thank you and no worries. I ain't scared


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 12, 2018)

McMan said:


> Speaking of Ducasse...
> Check out "The Provence of Alaine Ducasse"
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/2...32473&linkId=8371ae3a1bafedc478c0424b9a5bdb9b



I have this book and it's an interesting read but might not be what you're looking for it has sections on restaurants, markets as well as few recipes and descriptions of ingredients.
Not Provence but not far geographically, I really like Lucios Ligurian kitchen 
https://www.lucios.com.au/store/#!/Lucios-Ligurian-Kitchen/p/59190155
Maybe you can find it locally


----------



## HRC_64 (Apr 12, 2018)

SE provence and liguria are historically linked,
it was the old dutch of savory,
worth looking into for sure !


----------



## Meesterleester (Apr 12, 2018)

Saw someone mention Ducasse. The Flavors is France is one of my favorite cookbooks


----------



## tkern (Apr 12, 2018)

More story than cookbook but some good insights "a year in Provence" by Peter mayle 
Also even though it's SW France some of the same ethos is there "the cooking of Southwest France" Paula wolfert


----------

